# Looking for a class in the UK...



## spiderboy (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi everyone,

My girlfriend is looking for a beginners Tai Chi class in Bristol, UK. She has looked on the Internet already and there are a few to choose from, can anyone recommend a particular class or instructor?

Respectfully,

Alex


----------



## East Winds (Oct 27, 2005)

Alex,

Check out the Tai Chi Union for Great Britain Website at www.taichiunion.com and then look at the Instructor listing. Its a good place to start to find a Registered Instructor. Beware of people who are not registered with either  the TCUGB or the BCCMA (British Council for Chinese Martial Arts).

Good luck with your search

Regards

Alistair Sutherland


----------



## spiderboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks, will do.

Alex


----------



## kenposikh (Feb 10, 2006)

spiderboy said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> 
> My girlfriend is looking for a beginners Tai Chi class in Bristol, UK. She has looked on the Internet already and there are a few to choose from, can anyone recommend a particular class or instructor?
> 
> ...


 
HI Alex,

Just here in York Road reading your posts with your instructor 2 points, Your instructor wonders what is wrong with the transportation system between Bristol and Feniton Your instructor can provide bus, coach, and rail timetables!!!

2. Jogging is very good fitness and she will not have to do the warm up when she gets there.

p.s. where are you!!!


----------



## spiderboy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Amrik,

She doesn't really want to train anywhere i might be able to tell her what to do - apparently i can get a bit bossy?

I dont see it though 

When she's back from Uni might try to get her to a class or two, you never know...

I was in Spain last week, back training last night - man i need to get back in shape 

See you soon,

Alex


----------

